# Oklahoma Joe Highlands/Longhorn Wheel Mod



## jarjarchef (May 21, 2020)

Good Day.

My dad just gave me his Oklahoma Joe Highlands. I helped him build it a few years back and we did some of the normal mods during the build. We sealed with sealer, added a gasket to the cook door, changed all the bolts to SS, simple relocation of the stack intake with drier tubing, tuning plates, fire basket and a couple other small things. I have seen some interesting variations to some of these on the forum, will look into making a few changes over time.

I am not new to this style of smoker, so it will take a little time to learn this one, but all should be good. My intention is for this to be a small cook smoker for just my wife and I. I have a trailer smoker for larger cooks. I want to store the new one on my wood shed, however it is through sand and grass.

So my question is.... has anyone done a mod where they add an additional set of wheels to the side without wheels? Also has anyone extended the legs to make the grill sit a little higher off the ground? (I am over 6' and the cook level is a little low for my taste.) I was thinking both things could possible be accomplished at the same time.

Thank you for your time and input.

Jeramy


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (May 25, 2020)

why not change out the metal wheels for tractor wagon type wheels.  I think harbor freight has them.  They would give you a bit more "footprint" to help with the sand.  And if your rig is too short make a little platform to wheel it up onto.  I have a highland and am 6'2", it's a little low but nothing crazy.


----------

